# What does your girlfriend say about cubing?



## Erik (Dec 1, 2009)

I can imagine a lot of girlfriends would be annoying with cubing because of the clicky sound, the less time you have for her or the fact that you get excited by a PLL skip  What about yours?

EDIT: If you are a girl, the question is of course "What does your boyfriend think about it?"


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 1, 2009)

I would imagine the last option on the poll will be the most popular. 

What about boyfriends?

My girlfriend is supportive of my cubing and even helps me practice for competitions a night before. Probably the reason why I got an 11 avg and maybe a 10 avg in the future. She even got involved herself for a little while and even got her PB down to 17 seconds with a 25-30 second average.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 1, 2009)

What exactly does "because of cubing" mean anymore? 

(If you cube enough, it affects how a lot of things in life happen, but saying they're "because of cubing" is picking out only one reason.  )


----------



## Zubon (Dec 1, 2009)

My girlfriend HATES cubes. As soon as I bring them out, she puts them away out of my reach. She wishes I could do something better with my time like watching TV!?

When she gets annoyed I ask her "what would you rather I had as a hobby, poker machines? Hard liquor? Porn?" that usually shuts her up for a while as many guys here in Japan have a hobby of slot machines or "drinking".


----------



## Denhomer (Dec 1, 2009)

Zubon said:


> My girlfriend HATES cubes. As soon as I bring them out, she puts them away out of my reach. She wishes I could do something better with my time like watching TV!?
> 
> When she gets annoyed I ask her "what would you rather I had as a hobby, poker machines? Hard liquor? Porn?" that usually shuts her up for a while as many guys here in Japan have a hobby of slot machines or "drinking".



My girlfriend doesn't like cubes because of the clicky sound...

But I also have some Pachinko machines at home, she likes to play them  Maybe a good hint  Get your girlfriend hooked on a pachinko at home then you can cube


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll just literally translate what I said on the german forum about it today:

I don't have a girlfriend, but if, I wouldn't really care what she thinks about cubing cause I wouldn't cube when I'm with her. There's better stuff you can do with your girlfriend...

But I guess that she'd accept it because if not, she wouldn't wanna be with me anyway...


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Dec 1, 2009)

My girlfriend is a speedcuber too, we practice together, share algorithms and do team blindfolded. She is the best!


----------



## Jude (Dec 1, 2009)

I was torn between she thinks it's cool and she accepts it, because she does like it but I doubt she thinks it's cool


----------



## EmCube (Dec 1, 2009)

My Ex bought my first cube....and regretted it almost instantaneously, didn't like that I was more into that than him...!


----------



## Rama (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd rather play with my Chinpokomon!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 1, 2009)

My wife and kids claim to regret buying me a cube for Fathers' Day: I dispute this as I think they're pleased I'm spending more time at home rather than out skateboarding.


----------



## LarsN (Dec 1, 2009)

My wife accepts cubing as my hobby. She's not to happy about me trying to teach her F2L though 

But we've got a husband and wife unofficial time on speedcubing.com. Ton and Maria will be hard to beat


----------



## Erik (Dec 1, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> What exactly does "because of cubing" mean anymore?
> 
> (If you cube enough, it affects how a lot of things in life happen, but saying they're "because of cubing" is picking out only one reason.  )



You know.. like in my case where I actually met her at a competition for the first time


----------



## CubeWoRm (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice topic Erik!

My wife accepts it, thinks I'm a nerd, but humors me. She went to the Standford Cube-a-palooza with me though, so I guess she supports my obsession somewhat. But just yesterday, I broke my personal best due to a PLL skip and she was like: PLL what? Huh? Whatever... haha


----------



## HALLU (Dec 1, 2009)

She thinks it's cool and likes it. I even teached her, and now she wants to learn F2L  It's great that she's not annoyed with it..


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2009)

Jude said:


> I was torn between she thinks it's cool and she accepts it, because she does like it but I doubt she thinks it's cool



I think once she knows full PLL you can safely say that she thinks it's cool 

On-topic: my ex hated it with a passion...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 1, 2009)

i don't have a girlfriend....


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 1, 2009)

Mine just accepts it. She neither loves it or hates it. She does buy me cubes and stuff for xmas and birthdays though, which is cool. And she comes along to competitions I go to as well.


----------



## Jude (Dec 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > I was torn between she thinks it's cool and she accepts it, because she does like it but I doubt she thinks it's cool
> ...



She's almost there! 2 more 'G's to go!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 1, 2009)

My girlfriend cubes too. She's actually on this forum. I got her hooked


----------



## Slash (Dec 1, 2009)

my girlfriend accepts that I cube, however, she can get really annoyed if I cube too much. btw she came with me to the Worlds to Düsseldorf (Maria might can remember), soooo many thanks she's on the hungarian forum (with one post so far) and she can solve the 2x2(sometimes), 360, magic I tried to convince her to compete at Hungarian Open in magic and 360, but she didnt


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2009)

Jude said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Jude said:
> ...



We forgot!

She solved a Rubik's 360 for the first time in about 45 minutes completely independently!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



OHHH! I was even there! It's true, it's true!

As for my boyfriend, he loves to cube as well. He's quite good at BLD and we even look the same. People often get us mixed up, and that's always a wonderful basis for a relationship - right?



Spoiler



One of the above statements was a lie.


Spoiler



Hint: boyfriend


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> OHHH! I was even there! It's true, it's true!
> 
> As for my boyfriend, he loves to cube as well. He's quite good at BLD and we even look the same. People often get us mixed up, and that's always a wonderful basis for a relationship - right?
> 
> ...



...and no mention of your husband. I am deeply hurt.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > OHHH! I was even there! It's true, it's true!
> ...



It's just because we haven't had the honeymoon yet that I'm reluctant to reveal all to the world. Most people don't even know we're married! How ridiculous. I think we have the fastest husband + wife now....?


----------



## scylla (Dec 1, 2009)

I always tell her that the more I practize, the faster I can solve the cube and the more time I have to spend time with her


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 1, 2009)

My girlfriend thought it was really cool at first and wanted to learn how. She's still doing beginng/keyhole though. I'm trying to get her to increase her times but she's too into Nicholas Sparks books and the Twilight series.

The only time she cares when I cube is when I end up cubing while she's trying to talk to me (which actually happens a lot) and I end up having a conversation with her that after I'm done with a solve I have no idea what I was saying. She promotes the habit though, buys me cubes, bought me a second magic after my first one broke, and still encourages me to get faster.

I taught her how to do the magic this morning! I'm planning on getting her to sub60 on the 3x3, but that will definitely take some time, ha!

And definitely an LOL to skylla 

Edit: one more thing, let's hope Erik's girl isn't w/him only due to his WR  (Or that he's as fast with her as he is w/the cube!)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 1, 2009)

She loathes cubes because she can't figure it out  But she accepts and supports me cubing.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 1, 2009)

I got to know my Ex through teaching her to cube, and she asked me about the UK open after I mentioned it once to her when we were going out, so I reckon she was interested.

Then she dumped me, right after I taught her F2L.


----------



## Toad (Dec 1, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I got to know my Ex through teaching her to cube, and she asked me about the UK open after I mentioned it once to her when we were going out, so I reckon she was interested.
> 
> Then she dumped me, right after I taught her F2L.



Ouch that's bad... So you didn't even get to show her your finger speed in LL...


----------



## Muesli (Dec 1, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I got to know my Ex through teaching her to cube, and she asked me about the UK open after I mentioned it once to her when we were going out, so I reckon she was interested.
> ...


Inuendo much?


----------



## blah (Dec 1, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> She loathes cubes because she can't figure it out  But she accepts and supports me cubing.


But you're FOUR years old.


----------



## Laura O (Dec 1, 2009)

My boyfriend is quite interested, he watches videos about speedcubing on YouTube and asks strange questions...
As far as I know he didn't start cubing - but maybe he did in private and is already faster than me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 1, 2009)

I love when girls ask about finger tricks


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 1, 2009)

I met my girlfriend through cubing. We love doing cubing together.


----------



## Carson (Dec 1, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Then she dumped me, right after I taught her F2L.



This is probably one of the saddest statements I have ever seen on this forum. 


My current girlfriend tolerates cubing fairly well, but I can tell she isn't crazy about it. Her daughter (9 years old) thinks it is cool though. If the Chicago contest works out she will probably come with me. I may try to get her to learn magic just so she can compete in something.

Previous gf hated cubing... I gave it up while we were together.

GF before that, admited she hated it, but still supported me. She even went with me from KY to Atlanta for nationals last year.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2009)

blah said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > She loathes cubes because she can't figure it out  But she accepts and supports me cubing.
> ...


Wow, it looks like we have some errors in birthdates among some Malaysian competitors. Either that or there were at least six competitors at the most recent Malaysian competition who were under the age of five, with some amazing times!


----------



## Micael (Dec 1, 2009)

blah said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > She loathes cubes because she can't figure it out  But she accepts and supports me cubing.
> ...



I LOL soooo hard on it!!!

Edit: Oh, Mike, yea that may be an error. Actually, a four years old writing in a forum + averaging 17.00 + having a girl friend is quite confusing.


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2009)

My boyfriend hated it. We split up because of it.


----------



## shelley (Dec 1, 2009)

Since I learned to solve a cube, every guy I have been with has also known how to solve a cube. I wouldn't say it's a prerequisite, but it almost is - cubing has become such a big part of my life that anyone who shows interest in me inevitably ends up showing at least some kind of interest in the cube as well. That is if I didn't meet him through cubing to begin with. If a guy hated my hobby I can't imagine getting to the point of being boyfriend and girlfriend.

My parents aren't too keen on cubing though; they think I spend too much time on it (which is probably justified). When I told Dan Knights this he said "What, don't they know who you _are_?"


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Dec 1, 2009)

The cube actually became one of the motivators for my GF and meet to meet, which gives me the best comeback for "you need a girlfriend" (which I had an opportunity to use).

It's something she's not that crazy about, but she at least accepts it if not supports it (she buys me cubes, although she won't come out to cube meets or competitions). I did coach her on the basic LBL solution, which she learned faster than me because she was actually able to memorize the algorithms by notation before getting the muscle memory down, but she's since forgotten how to do the last layer.

And yes, she finds the clicking annoying.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 1, 2009)

Danica gets pretty *****y about it sometimes but not too bad. Then I remember she's not real.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 1, 2009)

Man, I couldn't imagine having a girlfriend that hated cubing so much to make me want to drop it. Actually it would probably drive me to cube even more, and strive to break the WR and go to as many events as I could afford. That's rather immature I realize, but wow. For most here, cubing is such a passion. That's like telling a girl she can't ever watch some sappy love movie anymore, hah!

Pre-requisite to cube, to be your boyfriend. Hrm, at least you know they have some intelligence and dedication? Although I'd say more like sub60 cubing, or at least a good desire to get there. I know a handful of people who aren't that bright or dedicated to much, who can solve using basic LBL. But hey, it's a good start, eh?


----------



## Logan (Dec 1, 2009)

My girlfriend was ok with it at first, and she even tried solving my Babylon tower (stupid parity(or whatever))!! After a while though she got mad at me and thought I was too much of a nerd. She dumped me (actually, she never said it, she just won't text or call me back. (i know her phone isn't broken cause i texted her with my sisters phone and she answered.))

I'm coming back though (Maria  (you don't know her)). We are hanging out together, but aren't "going out" yet. She likes my cubing hobby and thinks it's "cute".

Thank you for riding the train of Logan's personal life! Come again.


----------



## Imperatrix (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't have a boyfriend but this one guy I like think it's cute XD

My friends love it, I have to bring my puzzles in a bag and they always play with them hours at a time.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 1, 2009)

Erik said:


> clicky sound



Haha, a lot of girls I know hate the clicky sounds of cubes, but my closest friends actually like it, which is strange.


----------



## Erik (Dec 1, 2009)

I really like this thread already. Actually the same thread was running on speedcubers.de (the German forum) so I just thought it'd be a nice idea to place it here too 

Anyway to the stories.
Starting with my ex-ex, she saw me on a TV show and emailed the studio later for my address. She never learned how to solve the cube, I honestly don't think she had the capability to do so either so ya we didn't last long.
My ex also saw me on TV xD I eventually tought her nephew and later on she could do magic and master magic and the first two layers. Never got to teach her more since though (we had better things to do than cube mostly). She thought it was cool and supported me in cubing 
Now my gf, I actually met her at German Open this year where she competed too. We cube quite some times together, and love to team-BLD and give unexpected orders (you do the math) during it. She improved so much since we got together  I'm teaching her some OLL's now and then  She's probably Germany's fastest girl  *proud*

Like Shelley said. It's impossible to be my gf and not be able to solve a cube! It's just part of me I guess


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 1, 2009)

My boyfriend introduced me to cubing. Showed me this forum too.. Although reluctantly.. He likes to keep cubing and other stuff separate.
I begged him to teach me F2L which he did, and has promised to teach me OLL but then just told me to watch a few videos..!
..He lets me borrow his stack mat, we cube sometimes while watching TV and he has explained a bit of the 2x2 to me.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Dec 2, 2009)

My girlfriend actually encourages it haha


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 2, 2009)

Cubing is (one of) the reasons I don't have a girlfriend.

I enjoy cubing so much that I have little time for things other then eating, sleeping, cubing, and school stuff (homework etc).

Also girls in my general area tend to view me as more entertainment rather then someone to get to know and be friends with. It's kinda lame, but I'm not complaining considering I've brought it on myself.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 2, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Cubing is (one of) the reasons I don't have a girlfriend.
> 
> I enjoy cubing so much that I have little time for things other then eating, sleeping, cubing, and school stuff (homework etc).
> 
> Also girls in my general area tend to view me as more entertainment rather then someone to get to know and be friends with. It's kinda lame, but I'm not complaining considering I've brought it on myself.


I think someone needs a cyber-hug.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with Sin-H, cubing is a waste of time to me when I could be with my girlfriend.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 2, 2009)

uhh, for my last one, she thought it was cool. It didn't bother her much because I didn't cube around her much..


----------



## Royals (Dec 2, 2009)

My Girlfriend accepts it but doesn't like the sound.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 2, 2009)

My Girlfriend made it her life long mission to destroy every last cube i had.

This is the reason we are no longer together and I only have one 4x4.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

SuperNerd said:


> My Girlfriend made it her life long mission to destroy every last cube i had.
> 
> This is the reason we are no longer together and I only have one 4x4.



HA!!


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > My Girlfriend made it her life long mission to destroy every last cube i had.
> ...



No, you don't understand. I love 4x4, so she saw my attraction to it and targeted that.

Now because of your rude remark I'm gonna go cry into a pillow, like I do when my 3x3 average goes above 19


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

SuperNerd said:


> No, you don't understand. I love 4x4, so she saw my attraction to it and targeted that.
> 
> Now because of your rude remark I'm gonna go cry into a pillow, like I do when my 3x3 average goes above 19



Wait, did she destroy all of your cubes except for one 4x4, or all of your 4x4's except for one?


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 2, 2009)

SuperNerd said:


> My Girlfriend made it her life long mission to destroy every last cube i had.
> 
> This is the reason we are no longer together and I only have one 4x4.



Huh? That sounds like my father.
I see no point for a "girlfriend," but none of my friends would ever do that. I don't understand high school kids and younger who obviously cannot handle the responsibilities of reproduction getting boyfriends and girlfriends. If that's not even your intention, then just hang out, have fun, and not give it a formal name. I know there's something wrong when girls reveal that I'm more important to them than their official "boyfriends."
Solving cubes is fun anytime, anywhere, with anyone.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 2, 2009)

ok so im quoting this from my girlfirend

" i like that you do it, because it makes you different and gives you something to be excited about, but something it gets annoying because of all the clicking and you get caught up in it. hence the nickname "neglect cubes.""


----------



## capoboy (Dec 2, 2009)

My girlfriend doesn't really like it when I am cubing. It's because that I spend more time concentrating to my cube than listening to what she's saying. She also doesn't like the clicking sound.
She often take the cube and keep it out of my reach.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 2, 2009)

Back when I did have a girlfriend, I tried to teach her... but failed.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 2, 2009)

She used to tolerate cubing when we met, but now she hates it because I have a tendency of prioritizing my cube time over her interests. ^_^


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 2, 2009)

Hahaha I'd say there's a definite general consensus that the cube gets more attention than the other half! (I too am oh so guilty of this but she'll live! )


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jul 7, 2014)

*typo*

My Ex thought it was cool but when we were together she got pissed if i even looked at one. My girlfriend right now thinks its awesome, she loves watching me solve and scrambling puzzles for me to solve. I'm currently teaching her how to solve a 3x3, and I just bought her a stickerless (pink) AoLong and she is super excited.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 7, 2014)

The first words my girlfriend ever said to me were "can I solve it?" 

No, I'm not joking.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 7, 2014)

My girlfriend says "You can solve as much as you want because I don't exist"


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 7, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> The first words my girlfriend ever said to me were "can I solve it?"
> 
> No, I'm not joking.



Does she know how to solve it now?



DeeDubb said:


> My girlfriend says "You can solve as much as you want because I don't exist"



In a good way or a bad way though?


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 7, 2014)

My girlfriend has been saying I'll get bored of cubing since we started dating. 4 months (and 25 seconds off my average) later, still going. 

She likes it, though. We were on a long, long (3 months) class trip and we were on buses almost every day, so I would bring my cube. I would occasionally do OH solves over her shoulder, which she found incredibly amusing.

Still doesn't want to learn how, though.


----------



## Chree (Jul 7, 2014)

She wasn't into it at first. Wasn't against it either. But then she accompanied me to my first comp where a bunch of other cubers surrounded her and subjected her to the beginner's method.

None of it sunk in, but her curiosity got the best of her. I taught her a new step every week or two until almost 2 months later she had it down. She doesn't want to be timed though. It is, and I quote, "Too much pressure".

She doesn't have any interest in getting faster or learning other puzzles. But supports my habits, and even wants to help me organize a comp in Portland.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 8, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Does she know how to solve it now?



She's known how to solve it for longer than we've been together. And actually, she's known how to solve it longer than I have.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 8, 2014)

My ex thought it was pretty cool and she still asks how my cubing is going every once in a while.


----------



## qiami (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't have a boy friend.


----------



## rj (Aug 26, 2014)

Meh. She thinks it's a really cool pointless waste of time.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Sep 8, 2014)

My wife calls it a "method" and a good way to get the brain working.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Sep 10, 2014)

My girlfriend said that i must focus more on her than the cube... Which is very difficult for me... She also said people who solve the cube is selfish because they want to call the attention of other


----------



## markms (Sep 10, 2014)

My wife said a couple of days ago that I need to see someone about my problem - I've always got a cube in my hands and take it with me everywhere I go.

It ended with me buying 5 new cubes and an apology from her. :tu


----------



## NEONCUBES (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm a year 12 student in Australia so at the moment the HSC is my girlfriend. Although she has stopped me from cubing and gotten me to hit the books.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 29, 2014)

my boyfriend is neutral towards it.


----------

